# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  OTV, Povecalo, 09.05.2007.

## leonisa

http://www.h-alter.org/index.php?pag...le&id=5270#hot

Renata Jelušić, predsjednica udruge;
Maja Tarle, voditeljica programa dojenja;
Jasmina Fraccasetti, iz programa poroda; i
Alica Hohnjec, voditeljica programa medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.



 :D  :D 

jedva cekam!!!

----------


## Angie75

I ja jedva čekam, ali bojim se da neću dočekati.... U 22.30!!! Zašto tako kasno   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

Repriza: četvrtak, 10.05.2007. u 13:00

 :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Vidjeh, pročitah... Ali tad sam na poslu, šmrc.
Ništa, probat ću s čačkalicama pod kapcima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

ovo je danas!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vodenjak

Hm, ja se jutros probudila ljuta kako sam sinoć zaspala i nisam gledala. Od kada sam na godišnjem nemam pojma ni koji je datum   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

dobrodosli su vasi pozivi s pitanjima, pohvalama i tako   :Smile:

----------


## Tea

upravo gledam! slučajno naletili!

----------


## aries24

svaka čast maji i renati   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Ni meni mozak ne funkcionira  :/ . Ja mislila da je to sutra, ali sva sreća ima repriza  :D. ne smijem zaboraviti, najbolje da zapišem u podsjetnik    :Grin:

----------


## marena

Cure su jako lijepo prezentirale Rodin rad, na tako jednostavan i prihvatljiv način. Upravo sam jučer imala raspravicu na poslu oko dojenja, odnosno jedna kolegica je rekla da će ona rado dojiti ako bude imala mlijeka. Kad sam joj pokušala reći da 99% žena može dojiti bez problema ako to želi,  krenuli su komentari tipa:" pa moja mama stvarno nije mogla itd. Ono što ja mislim, a sinoć su cure potvrdile, je da je čitava  generacija naših mama jako slabo dojila (btw - ja sam sretnica, dojena sam oko 1 god.) i sada prenose lošu poruku svojim kćerima.

----------


## tanja_b

Gledala! Bilo je izvrsno   :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Ja to nažalost ipak nisam dočekala budna. O čemu se sve govorilo?

----------


## Layla

Govorilo se općenito o vizijama Rode. Baš je bilo dobro. Jedino je voditelj bio malo smiješan :D

----------


## Švedica

Potpisujem *marenu*
I ja sam to isto primjetila i hvala bogu da sam naletila na rodin forum i informirala se jer bi i ja vrlo vjerojatno vrlo brzo prestala dojiti. Nevjerovatno je koliko žene šire poruke kako je dojenje teško, puno poteškoća bez rješenja, neizvedivo, i u biti ne smatra se nešto važnim i prekida se bez razmišljanja o ičemu...

----------

